# Bearded Dragon Day/Night Heating



## X19APM (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi 

Im new to this, I am starting to set up a Vivarium for a bearded dragon. Im getting a bit confused over the heating.

I was thinking of getting a basking light at one end connected to a thermostat to keep the temperature regular through the day.

At night i know it needs a drop in temperature, but i live in the UK and the house pin winter always drops below 15 degrees so i need some heating on a night. I thought i would get a ceramic heater positioned near the basking light.

The main question is does anyone know of a good method of controlling 2 heating sources (Basking light and ceramic) so they can both be timed, (Basking for 12-14 hours then ceramic for 10-12 hours) as well as controlling the temperatures of both independently

I have thought of just using 2 basic timers, 1 for day and one for night and running the lights / heaters off them.

Hope someone can help !!: notworthy:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

to be honest i have three beardies and none of them get heating during the night, normal house temps unless its literally freezing are fine at night.

Beardies are desert animals, and night time temps in the desert can get very very cold., i personally wouldn't give them heat at night until it was hitting single figures, but by then my house heating would have kicked in anyway.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i have two vivs with a bearded dragon in each at night they have no heat at all they can put up with temps dropping to 60f (mine last year dropped to 56f it just took them longer to get moving once lights had came on

i have some 25 watt ceramic bulbs which i will use if the temps get that low this year


----------



## X19APM (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys

where would you suggest i position the basking lamp, i have a 48" viv i was thinking a 1/3 in from 1 side ??


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yea that should be fine


----------



## X19APM (Aug 16, 2011)

how are you going to control the ceramics if required?


----------

